# It's never gunna snow again!!!!!!!!.......



## Cmbrsum (Oct 2, 2008)

I don't need another $h!tty turn out like last year. I've got equipment to pay for. November hit hard for the last week. And now nothing but empty promises. Why does 50% overnight always equal 10% buy the time you get up to check on it? Maybe the random execution of a few weather men will help the rest of them get it right!


----------



## RTGUTH (Aug 21, 2010)

haahaaa AGREED! Take a few out and then see what happens


----------



## Cmbrsum (Oct 2, 2008)

Another Damn week of mostly Rain. Do you suppose if I try going golfing, That might work?


----------



## chris.outdoor (Aug 31, 2010)

going over my sheets i had plowed quite a few times before this time last year.. and so far zip zero NADA... and here i was saying that last year was bad....


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

the biggest storm we have had this year was 3"





of RAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Midwest Pond (Jan 13, 2009)

I like Cheese!!


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Colorado's plains are in the same boat. Our western mountains have been getting POUNDED. We have not plowed ONCE this season.
Starting to hurt.
Robert


----------



## Cmbrsum (Oct 2, 2008)

Grabbed my golf clubs and headed out to my truck. 35 Mhp winds. I can't win. Rained again all evening.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

It's going to snow, I just blowed my sidewalk. I'm going to wash my truck again tomorrow too. That'll do the trick.


----------



## Cmbrsum (Oct 2, 2008)

Washing the trucks!!! Sh!t!!! Thats what I forgot.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

We started out with a "historic snow event". Some places got over 6ft in just a few days, the WeatherChannel and Good Morning America were even here,lol. But since then just a few small couple inch storms, just enough to keep me busy salting but my guys are chomping at the bit. Nothing really in the future, maybe some for Christmas night into Sunday.


----------



## Cmbrsum (Oct 2, 2008)

Well I tried washing my truck, but instead of snow, I just ended up with chores at some property of mine. It was a muddy mess. And so is my truck


----------



## mnlefty (Sep 17, 2009)

Either come to MN or we'll try to throw some out in all directions... After tonight we'll move into the 2nd spot for all-time December snow here in the Twin Cities, with a chance to top the record coming just before new years. Snow to date has already topped the entire season totals for 2003,05, and 07, and is around 75% of our season average already.

To top it all off, I'm almost 100% seasonal contracts... at least with the excessive snows I've been able to do some sub work to make some extra payup after finishing my routes.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hey winter just started a couple days ago! 
But I sure as hell don't want rain next week!


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

mnlefty;1166850 said:


> Either come to MN or we'll try to throw some out in all directions... After tonight we'll move into the 2nd spot for all-time December snow here in the Twin Cities, with a chance to top the record coming just before new years. Snow to date has already topped the entire season totals for 2003,05, and 07, and is around 75% of our season average already.
> 
> To top it all off, I'm almost 100% seasonal contracts... at least with the excessive snows I've been able to do some sub work to make some extra payup after finishing my routes.


We're getting pounded more than average too for this time of year. It's getting old already. My big accts are seasonal too. Good thing I put a cap on them. I'm fed up with snow already to the point where we better either get slammed with a sh!t ton more so I can get per push above and beyond the monthly pricing, or let it stop snowing for the rest of the season as far as I'm concerned. My route makes up for the $$ difference when it does snow though, about 30% of monthly invoicing. The nice part is that I do the route myself typically and it's enough to pay labor and whatnot for the rest.


----------



## Cmbrsum (Oct 2, 2008)

Cold as can be here for the last couple of days. still 28. But it is supposed to warm up this afternoon just in time for the precipitation. I'm really hoping it cools enough over night to at least enough to salt. so far norther Utah has had 3 times the average of precipitation for December. But the valleys and benches north of Salt Lake City, where I'm at, has been 95% rain. What a bummer. My horse corral out back is a swamp 10" deep.


----------



## Cmbrsum (Oct 2, 2008)

Got a little bit of snow at the end of December. So far 2 2" storms in january. And here it is in the middle of the coldest month of the year and we had 38 deg rain for 3 days straight. At this rate I hope to just brake even for the second year in a row.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow (Jan 12, 2011)

tymusicthe trend is for a warmer North America, I cant wait for the warmer USA weather to be standard up here in Canada. Dont keep your snow plows too long cuz your grandkids will be asking what those hunks of metal are for.


----------



## Cmbrsum (Oct 2, 2008)

Well I did end up with 60% work for December. But we just finished January. I only had about 35% of an average. Why can't all you guys that are sick of being pounded with snow, share with me here in Ogden Utah?


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

id love to share some snow with you 84'' inches in a month and another foot on the way today. id be happy if this was the last storm of the year.


----------



## Cmbrsum (Oct 2, 2008)

Well once again I'm up at 3am for the promise of snow. And once again no snow. I hope it doesn't turn into another rain day. So far February has given me about 30% of what I should have by now. It's been a real discouraging winter.


----------

